# This saddens me...



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I served along side of Filipinos who were great sailors but they were legally in the Navy...
This is different.

Military to allow undocumented immigrants to serve

Y'all better elect Jeep for POTUS soon.

Or me (Don't tell my wife tho. She does not wanna be first lady)

On a more serious note - will they take their oath seriously? Filipinos did.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is just the beginning. Wait until after Nov and and he has no consequences for using his pen.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sign me up. I'll do it


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mercenaries. They will follow orders against citizens that true Americans will not.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

hahahaha...really i thought Indians are the most screwed people on planet...but after these few weeks and reading a ton of posts...
seriously you guys are totally screwed up..i won't wonder if in next 5-10 years you end up in a police state..only if the predictions i told did not happen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Zed said:


> hahahaha...really i thought Indians are the most screwed people on planet...but after these few weeks and reading a ton of posts...
> seriously you guys are totally screwed up..i won't wonder if in next 5-10 years you end up in a police state..only if the predictions i told did not happen.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously?? So, in keeping with being PC, our military guys will have to learn spanish, or face a lawsuit, because the illegal immigrant couldnt understand a direct order...
Or, more money will be spent for full time interpreters.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Whoever takes office next, hope its a Tea Party person or a regular republican, they need to just rescind Barry's executive orders. Obama care goes away, The Southern border gets sealed. All of the non essential gov't people get canned. Personnel chefs and shit. Military goes on the rise. Welfare recipients starting at more than 18 months get shut off. Fema gets curbed. XL Pipeline goes through, if that is still possible. 10% of our oil reserve gets released. Audits of Germany and S. Korea begin to see what we are spending vs what we are doing. The middle East gets put on notice, and I mean we are going to send indiscriminate strikes on your population centers if you continue to behead innocents. thats my first day in office.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your campaign slogan could be "Beep for Jeep!" You would certainly get my vote.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep, let me down size the Dept. Of Ed, Dept of Homeland Sec, and Abolish the EPA... Sorry kinda got carried away ...
Beep for Jeep!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My qualifications Are 7 years military, service in 3 theaters. 12 years in big time Law Enforcement, that being in California. LA Sheriff and Cal dept of Corrections. I have no awards of any recognition. I have been arrested once. I drink Beer and smoke. 

I am semi fluent in three languages. I have read 600+ books. I have 34 college units. My sons are half breeds. 

I can wreak havoc on this Nation, and by that I mean shake the tree of inadequate individuals who have corrupted it. 

I will Put my Cabinet to the test. 

No more sons and daughters die without the real problem of an invasion or Twin Towers event. We build and stay put.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Zed said:


> hahahaha...really i thought Indians are the most screwed people on planet...but after these few weeks and reading a ton of posts...
> seriously you guys are totally screwed up..i won't wonder if in next 5-10 years you end up in a police state..only if the predictions i told did not happen.


Hang on a moment Zed.... This is my Country your talking about. I ain't seen no one say bad shit about India. How many folks you get from here immigrating to there? As bad as our politics are....we still have no shortage of folks doing there damndest to come here. The Eagles of American may squabble with each other at times...but we still are proud!

So this proves it's not just the curry that burns my ass...sometimes Indians do too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!! Beep for Jeep!!!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Good point, Sockpuppet, meanwhile they are pushing 30,000 regulars out while declaring "high demand" .
Sounds like social engineering or manipulating to me.
High demand is not equal to highly skilled professional. If one is here illegally how does the recruiter know they've been here since before they turned sixteen?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Zed if you decide to come here and your an illegal im sure the U.S. military could use some help in the tech support department.

I always wanted to be the prime minister of a small break away republic.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Seriously?? So, in keeping with being PC, our military guys will have to learn spanish, or face a lawsuit, because the illegal immigrant couldnt understand a direct order...
> Or, more money will be spent for full time interpreters.


Actually they had a change in policy recently in regards to foreign language. The official languge of the U.S. military is English and soldiers should not be conversing in any other language other than English. If I remember correctly you and I may speak in spanish to each other; but if someone else is to enter the room/area we are to switch to English or its a violation of policy.

I'm sure if one was to make a complaint about it though that person would be violating EO or something....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I ask you again to read Obama's own words. Don't buy his stuff read it. He has a goal of bring America down and is doing a fine job.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> Of that I have little doubt.
> 
> Though he's not the only one attempting to do so, and to single only him out for such, is a disservice to American dilettantes everywhere and unspoken members of the Eugene Debs society.


 Maybe not the only one but for darn sure their leader.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> The military is a strange animal. They have to maintain a weighted balance of varied skill sets in order to be self sustaining, so from one perspective, it is a form of social engineering or manipulation.
> 
> You are also correct that high demand is not the same as being highly skilled. ...


Correct.
After working for 6 Presidents, I am quite familiar with social engineering... Or perhaps "social experimentation" is more accurate.

One big difference for me is that my few friends who are still serving say that the leadership on deployment have troops getting pink slips while in theater and the chain of command has little or no input.

I've been through the down sizing and base closers and was the manpower officer for a helicopter outfit in my final position.

Ironically the old salts taught me a saying that seemed to apply in my latter years:
"I've done so much for so long with so little, that I can do anything with nothing everyday and be on-time!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of voters of the socialist. Once in the military they will have all the ID they need no way to stop them from voting. There is always more to what Obama is doing.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Mercenaries. They will follow orders against citizens that true Americans will not.


There are UN Military vehicles in already in place for that occasion! Located outside of the Jacksonville FL......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This bothers me also . We are training Muslims in Syria that will once they are in power turn and come after us. It is the Muslim way.
US launching complex operation to train, arm Syrian rebels amid airstrikes | Fox News


----------

